# What Food Do You Use?!



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Just for fun and because everyone always wants to know, I thought I would post a poll to see what everyone feeds their Chi's! 

We just put Bailey on Wellness Puppy today, until I can find Orijen in my area. He likes it, so its good enough for now! 

What do you feed? Why?


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

All three of my chis are on a raw diet


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I needed to punch all 3 buttons for Brody. HA HA.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

That is funny!


----------



## blondebond (Mar 1, 2009)

I feed Harmony Farms Holistic Chicken and brown rice. It solved the skin, digestive and behavior problems of my danes. They do very well on it, so it's what I feed my chi as well. He also seems to be doing well on it. I'm hoping between the good food and the vitamin e / mineral oil rubbed into his ears (for the frostbite), his ragged little ears will heal in short time.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Royal Canine Chihuahua blend as of 
last week and Jasper loves it. :coolwink:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I feed Wellness Small Breed.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

California Natural Lamb and Rice Lite Small bites


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I feed Venus Wellness Puppy, but as of about an hour ago she is also on Nature's Variety Raw Chicken. She will be getting a half a cup of Wellness for 1 meal, and 3-1 oz nuggets of the nv raw chicken for a 2nd meal.


----------



## kobi0326 (Jun 13, 2008)

My guys get fed Wellness, they both love it and seem to be doing well on it.


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

lynx8456 said:


> Royal Canine Chihuahua blend as of
> last week and Jasper loves it. :coolwink:


Same for all 3 of my girls.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

We were feeding Diamond Natural small breed puppy formula but it started getting harder to fine, so we went back to purina puppy and dog chow for now since the enconmny is so bad. When it picks up again and hubby starts getting more hours at work, I might go in search for a new better food...but for now Im sticking with Purina.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

Fed bam royal canin puppy 33 until he was a year old, then switched to canin adult 27, now he's on wellness core original as of last month. he loves all foods he's not a picky eater whatsoever. he loves wellness though, he thinks its a treat come mealtime.


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

I feed mine Eagle Pack Holistic Select, small and mini breed. I have been very happy with it. I can find it locally and it has very small kibble. It has fish, chicken, pork, fruits, vegetables, digestive enzymes, antioxidants, omega 3, DHA(found in mothers milk) for their bones, glucosamine, and lots of vitamins and minerals.


----------



## Cyndi (Jun 4, 2008)

i rotate foods after a couple bags. I've gone between chicken soup, Blue Buffalo, Merrick, and back to chicken soup in the last couple months. There are a couple others i'd like to add in just for the chis, but now isn't a good time. I am a little fund challenged so i gotta find something all of them can eat that won't break the bank.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

My lot are generally on Royal Canin - makes it easier when they win it at dog shows! LOL. Mind you they are currently on Arden Grange what with winning a years supply of it at Crufts! YAY - I got the weaning puppy one which equates to £48 per 15kg bag.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

other-merrick
we have a vet appt today, if they think chiccos skin issues are from an allergy i plan to switch to taste of the wild


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

carrera said:


> other-merrick
> we have a vet appt today, if they think chiccos skin issues are from an allergy i plan to switch to taste of the wild


Is that the new one from Eukanuba?


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

Diamond makes 'Taste of the Wild'.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Mine are on Arden Grange Sensitive Ocean White Fish & Potato


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

no, i go off the dogfoodanalysis.com listings---should i not, i've been getting a lot of negative feedback when i bring up taste of the wild, anyone want to fill me in?


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry I hope I didn't come off negative. I don't have anything negative to say about Taste of the Wild. I just know who makes it because when I bought some awhile back I asked. I was responding to the question earlier. The ingredients seemed fantastic. I didn't notice any changes in my big dogs when we tried it. I had bought a big bag. Excited about the price and availablity. 
I do have to say that I like my Chi on the Wellness better. So we went to the extra effort to get it and went back. I think she has issues though and who knows what she is allergic too. I need to get her on the raw diet really. It is just hard because she will not eat in a crate or outside and I don't want raw food on my new carpet. She wants to carry it to her bed and eat. Ugh!


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

we tried wellness and they wouldnt eat it, the innova evo made carrera sick, so thats why i'm on merrick. after going through all our food issues taste of the wild was the only one we didnt have any problems with. if i could find orijen by me i would probably try that but the store that is ordering it in/wait listed for it has yet to get it in. i would go to the raw diet too, its seems like so much less worry! thanks for your input...


----------



## Lyanne (Oct 29, 2008)

Mine are on Hills Science


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

We use Fromm.
2 different flavors because of weight issues, the Whitefish & Potato for the "round" ones and Salmon A La Veg for the "thin" ones


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Chloe eats California Natural Lamb and Rice Small Bites- it is a food designed for dogs that have food allergies. It is the only food Chloe doesn't itch like crazy on.

We have tried, Innova Evo (chicken and red meat bites), Orijen, Wellness Simple solutions... but all make her itch, itch, itch!!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

my dogs eat garbage right now.. but as soon as I move and i take both my babies with me I will be switching them to Orijen!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Rocky is on Burns Mini Bites he LOVES it!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

mine eat clinivet adult/puppys

this is the only food all of my can tolerate but i would love to try the arden grange!!!

the also get fresh meat too and a few other bits


----------



## giff (Mar 7, 2009)

Mine are all on Burns Mini Bites and love it


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Paco is on wellness puppy


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

We feed what God intended, raw meat.


----------



## magtru (Feb 18, 2009)

*I feed her Castor & Pollux Organix*

for puppies. I feed her the kibble and their canned version which is sweetened with carrots and has flax and lots of vitamins. Meat is the first ingredient, not corn or soy which is not good for dogs as a first ingredient.


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

i feed lexi chihuahua royal canin which is what she was on when we got her so stuck to her as i thought it was quite a good make, although not sure.


----------



## jessicalynn (Feb 26, 2009)

I stared Beau out on Nutro Natural Choice Puppy. Thinking of changing when this is gone. He will eat anything I think but I am more worried that he seems to itch and bite his back feet alot????? going to see what the vet thinks next week.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

The girls wet food is grandma lucys www.grandmalucys.com their Truth chicken food. It is really good. It human quality grain free food. It is freeze dried, so just hydrate with water. It has been the only wet food that Miss Ivy will even eat, she is soo picky. I also use Merricks dry grammies pot pie. It is about the only dry that Ivy will eat also. I think Willow would eat anything I would put in front of her lol!! I have tried just about every brand out there, and this is by far the ones they seem to enjoy the best, so we will be sticking with them unless we come up with any problems.

Lori


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

I give Kozanna, my Chi, and my male Bichon, Cosmo, Wysong Synorgon food. My female Bichon, Lacy, gets Canidae Platinum because I need to watch her weight. Kozanna is 2 years old, Cosmo is 10, and Lacy just turned 12. I mix veggies with their food, tuna or salmon sometimes, and chicken. Cosmo used to get terrible itchies and hot spots and he gets along fine on Wysong.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

We feed Wellness Small Breed here 

I switched from Chicken Soup when Bella and Lina's mom told me how much of an improvement it made in Lina's coat. It's true, Boss loves it and his coat is softer, fuller, and his skin isn't dry anymore (he used to get these nasty dry patches on his ears..).


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Bella and Lina eat Wellness Core (high protein, grainless) because of Bella's food allergies. They love Wellness Core and eat individual kibbles as treats (LOL). My chis have eaten Innova, Solid Gold, and Merrick. Wellness Core is their favorite thus far, and they're doing very well on it. They have beautiful soft, shiny fur coats and no dry skin.


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

My big dogs, Lilo and Cinnamon, are on a rotation. They get Blue Buffalo, Wellness, Kirklands, whatever I can get my hands on that I know is good for them. I feed them on rotation because Cinnamon is picky and will stop eating food after a while if it's the same junk every time. Plus, they tend to stay heathier on a rotation.

My little one, Sandy, is on a homecooked diet. She gets pureed veggies, smushed meat, blended grains and other things. Basically, she gets fed slop. She loves it, though. She has a sensitive system and homecooked is the only thing that doesn't irritate it.

The rest of the dogs are fed whatever my mom and sister feed. I'm not completely sure as I rarely see the bags. I don't see the food until I'm feeding them and stick the cup in the plastic containers. All I know is how much to feed them and when. This is because they're not my dogs- so, I don't buy their food. 

Oh, yeah, I forgot to mention that Sandy gets canned in the morning! That's on a rotation; the same as Cinnamon and Lilo.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow, so many varieties! 

So far I am very happy with the Wellness, Bailey is still very excited about eating it.... so I may just stick with it for life. As long as he likes it, I guess I can't complain.


----------

